# 06-07 TRC c3



## naconst (Jul 6, 2008)

Anybody riding a TRC c3 ?I'm putting one together and like some info. on cranks and wheel set you like with this frame.I think the stock cranks that came with the bike were not too good ?


----------



## vincetcr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

*05 tcr c2*

i have an 05 tcr c2 and have fsa compact carbon cranks and had bontrager race lites and just sold those and bout a pair of ROL race sl's and they are well worth the money. why buy a used set of wheels on ebay when you get an awesome wheel for $600. very happy with my setup now. my friend rides a tcrc3 with 105 components, and the xero xsr wheels. my bike is noticeably lighter and has better gear ratio's than his.


----------



## spacemanps (Aug 12, 2009)

*2008 TCR c3*

i have a pretty much stock TCR c3.... love it..


----------

